# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  تجدید در دروس سوم و رفتن به سال چهارم

## sorenaaaa

سلام 
خسته نباشید 
رشته ریاضی ام
سه تا سوال داشتم فقط زود جواب میخوام
1 - من تو خرداد 95 درس حسابان و فیزک رو افتادم. نمره سالانه (کتبی نه، اونیکی ) فیزک شدم 7.5 و حسابان شدم 6.5 فیزیک رو تک ماده کردم و حسابان رو امروز امتحان دادم... متاسفانه امروز رو هم خیلی خراب کردم... حالا سوال اینه: ایا اگه زیر 7 بگیرم حتما باید برم شبانه یا راه دیگه ای هم برای قبولی و رفتن به سال چهارم هست ؟؟؟؟

2 - نحوه درس خوندن در شبانه چگونه است ؟؟
یعنی چند روز در هفته باید رفت ؟؟؟
چند ساعت باید رفت ؟؟؟
چقدر هزینه باید کرد ؟؟؟


3 - ایا بعد از اتمام شبانه در دی ماه، می توانم برای کنکور 96 اقدام کنم ؟؟؟؟


4 - نحوه تعیین رتبه و سوال برای من که از شبانه میرم با کسی که از روزانه برای کنکور میاد متفاوت هست ؟؟؟؟؟؟
یا تفاوتی نداره و هرکس به اندازه علمش رتبه میاره ؟؟؟؟

----------


## shervin

چرا عاقل کند کاری که باز آرد پشیمانی

----------


## sorenaaaa

> چرا عاقل کند کاری که باز آرد پشیمانی



 :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## amir_95

باید برین برزگسالان.بستگی داره به اون مدرسش. اکثرا که کلاس ندارن و خودت باید بخونی.هزینش هم بر اساس تعداد واحد دروس هستش.اگر دی ماه قبول شین بله میتونید کنکور 96 شرکت کنید. و تو خرداد 96 باید پیش رو امتحان بدین. توی رتبه کنکور هم نه تاثیری نداره.

----------


## dehnavi

دی ماه امتحان میدی اگه بازم بیوفتی میری بزرگسالان برای خرداد

----------


## mmd.z

خب وقتی دی ماه امتحان داد و قبول شد کی باید ترم 1 پیش رو امتحان بده؟

----------


## amir_95

> خب وقتی دی ماه امتحان داد و قبول شد کی باید ترم 1 پیش رو امتحان بده؟


کل ترم پیش رو خرداد باید امتحان بده
البته چون بزرگسالان واحدی انتخاب میشه. نصفشو خرداد نصفشو شهریور

----------

